# 

## kubukapte

witam
niedawno wyszło szydło z worka: mam na elewacji domu styropian przyklejony tylko na placki, bez warkocza po obwodzie, "bo tak robimy" jak się dowiedziałem od ekipy partaczy (nie było mnie w trakcie przyklejania, zresztą z ekipą się pożegnałem na etapie siatki w kleju zobaczywszy efekty ich pracy), czy mógłby mi ktoś fachowo powiedzieć na ile jest to źle, czy da się z tym żyć czy też trza rwać styro  :sad:  *nie chodzi mi o wytrzymałość mechaniczną* (bo to 1,5 roku już stoi i nie ma żadnej ryski, pęknięcia czy innego mechanicznej oznaki) *a o parametry termoizolacyjne*
co teraz z tym robić i czy coś robić? please, pomóżcie  :sad: 

kilka szczegółów:
-styropian grafitowy swisspor z frezem gr.15cm
-kołkowany chyba po 2szt/płytę
- zaciągnięty siatką i białym klejem caparola
-robione w październiku 2009
-szczelne połączenie tam gdzie styropian elewacji stoi na styropianie ocieplenia piwnicy, także wokół okien, balkonów itp
- nie wiem czy szczelnie u góry: może dociągnięty do membrany, pewnie niedokładnie, nie mam możliwości dojścia ze względu na to iż jest już wykonana podbitka a jej demontaż ze względu na wysokość raczej nie wchodzi w grę

----------


## michal_mlody

Stosowanie warkoczy dookoła styropianu wymaga przepis przeciw pożarowy. Jeżeli styropian jest przyklejony klejem około 40-50% swojej płaszczyzny do ściany to możesz spać spokojnie. Na pewno nie będzie pękać czy coś podobnego. Na budynkach wielopoziomowych byłby to poważny błąd. Ogień w takim wypadku może bardzo łatwo rozprzestrzeniać się. W niskich budynkach nie ma to większego znaczenia. 

Pewnie za tą wypowiedź dostanie mi się  :big grin:  ale tak uważam.

----------


## kubukapte

dzięki, ale jak napisałem wyżej obawiam się utraty parametrów termoizolacyjnych a nie "mechanicznych"...

----------


## michal_mlody

parametry termoizolacyjne hmmmm ciekawe czy to ma jakieś znaczenie
sam jestem ciekawy, może ktoś się wypowie ze znających temat. Ciekawe jak to wyliczyć i jak w praktyce to wychodzi

----------


## edde

znaczenie może mieć wentylowanie przestrzeni powietrznej pomiędzy ścianą a styropianem, ale jak duże jest to znaczenie to nie wiem, może wie ktoś z forumowych speców od dociepleń
w każdym razie każdym producent zaleca klejenie obwodowo-punktowe, coś w tym musi być, styropian to też powietrze zamknięte w kulkach, dlatego dobrze izoluje

----------


## deerel

Nie ma to absolutnie żadnego wpływu na parametry izolacyjne.  Jak słusznie kolega wyżej zauważył chodzi o przepisy ppoż. Chociaż swoją drogą styropian topi się jak masełko jeśli działa na niego otwarty ogień więc można było by dyskutować jaki to ma sens, że płyta posmarowana jest po obwodzie...

----------


## deerel

Napewno wpływ ma na obroty producentów bo idzie 20-30% więcej kleju niż przy stosowaniu samych placków  :smile:

----------


## michal_mlody

> Nie ma to absolutnie żadnego wpływu na parametry izolacyjne.  Jak słusznie kolega wyżej zauważył chodzi o przepisy ppoż. Chociaż swoją drogą styropian topi się jak masełko jeśli działa na niego otwarty ogień więc można było by dyskutować jaki to ma sens, że płyta posmarowana jest po obwodzie...


chodzi o ciąg powietrza między styr a ścianą

----------


## jar.os

może tak się zdarzyć że jak przyklejony jest na placki i jak chata ma w sobie sporo wilgoci to w miejscach styku płyt może przez klej i siatkę wybijać wilgoć skraplająca się pod spodem ,

----------


## jar.os

ot takie małe plamki tu i tam- w sumie nic grożnego

----------


## michal_mlody

> może tak się zdarzyć że jak przyklejony jest na placki i jak chata ma w sobie sporo wilgoci to w miejscach styku płyt może przez klej i siatkę wybijać wilgoć skraplająca się pod spodem ,


a co ma do tego warkocz?
Uważasz, że przez ścianę np z jakiegoś pustaka może przejść wilgoć a przez warkocz na płycie styr. NIE???

----------


## jar.os

w przypadku takiego sposobu przyklejenia - na placki - pod spodem cała ściana potrafi się wentylować i te mokre plamy występują zazwyczaj w górnych partiach ściany , warkocz zamyka cyrkulację powietrza na powierzchni jednego arkusza styropianu , i jeżeli jest klejony w ten sposób każdy arkusz to siłą rzeczy zjawisko znika , to tak jak w kominie z cugiem , zatkaj komin i pozamiatane

----------


## michal_mlody

> w przypadku takiego sposobu przyklejenia - na placki - pod spodem cała ściana potrafi się wentylować i te mokre plamy występują zazwyczaj w górnych partiach ściany , warkocz zamyka cyrkulację powietrza na powierzchni jednego arkusza styropianu , i jeżeli jest klejony w ten sposób każdy arkusz to siłą rzeczy zjawisko znika , to tak jak w kominie z cugiem , zatkaj komin i pozamiatane


a jeżeli styropian jest zabezpieczony od spodu kątownikiem albo listwą startową?- komin zatkany? :smile:

----------


## jar.os

i dasz uciąć se fajfusa że żadnej dziurki nie zostawisz? i że będzie tak szczelnie ?

----------


## fighter1983

sugerowalbym sprawdzic czy ten styropian jest dobrze przyklejony: oderwac jedna plyte - jezeli odejdzie cala - jest niedobrze, jezeli zostanie rozerwany styropian - jest ok, zostawic tak jak jest. a szczeliny "wlotowo=wylotowe" doszczelnic niskoprezna pianka pistoletowa po obwodzie budynku.

----------


## jar.os

> sugerowalbym sprawdzic czy ten styropian jest dobrze przyklejony: oderwac jedna plyte - jezeli odejdzie cala - jest niedobrze, jezeli zostanie rozerwany styropian - jest ok, zostawic tak jak jest. a szczeliny "wlotowo=wylotowe" doszczelnic niskoprezna pianka pistoletowa po obwodzie budynku.


w narożach budynku ,  wszystkich glefach i pod dachem , stary dobry trik

----------


## michal_mlody

> i dasz uciąć se fajfusa że żadnej dziurki nie zostawisz? I że będzie tak szczelnie ?


100% :d

----------


## s9 pat

> w przypadku takiego sposobu przyklejenia - na placki - pod spodem cała ściana potrafi się wentylować i te mokre plamy występują zazwyczaj w górnych partiach ściany , warkocz zamyka cyrkulację powietrza na powierzchni jednego arkusza styropianu , i jeżeli jest klejony w ten sposób każdy arkusz to siłą rzeczy zjawisko znika , to tak jak w kominie z cugiem , zatkaj komin i pozamiatane


jedyna sensowna odpowiedz

Plyta ma być przykryta w 70-80% klejem. Ktos pisał, że jadąc na ramki zuzywa sie wiecej kleju. też bym polemizował. Obecnie projektanci nakazują nawet stosowanie roznych grubosci styropianu w celu wyeliminowania  "kanapek" czyli podklejania czym popadnie i placków. Płyta ma byc zakołkowana na elewacjach wyższych niż 8 m kołkami w ilości 6/m2 i 8/m2 wokolicach narozy - przeciw sile ssącej wiatru

na domku systemy lepszej jakosci jak Dryvir czy Greinplast nawet daja certyfikowanemu wykonawcy gwrancję, że można NIE KOŁKOWAĆ wogóle do 8-10 metrów. Wówczas działa gwarancja systemowa.

Osobiscie zawsze karzę kołkować, szczególnie polecam kołki Ceresitu, nawet z plastykowym trzpieniem

Co do poprawnosci i efektów na lata błędnych i niebłędnych sposobów klejenia styropianu, to ważna jest jeszcze jedna rzecz. Zauważcie, że jak wchodziły systemy BSO do kraju, klejono na placki. STO uczyło klejenia po obwodzie. Efekt klejenia na placki w polaczeniu z lichym styropianem jest taki, że płyty potrafia klawiszować. Efekt - w słońcu widać KAŻDĄ płytę docisniętą rogami do ściany. Kołkowano w rogach.......ale tam nie było kleju :smile:  Elewacja pracuje i później są takie efekty :smile: 

Na domku nie zostaje ci nic innego niż ewentualnie zamontować wywietrzniki w górnej części elewacji jeśli zauważysz jakies nieprawidłowości. Ja osobiscie w fazie bez tynku dopsikałbym kleju w piance co jakis czas w celu zapełnienia pustych przestrzeni. Jest to troszke ryzykowane, bo mogą się pojawić wybrzuszenia.

----------


## jar.os

> 100% :d


a ile ty masz doświadczenia w dociepleniach? hę ? Panie michal mlody

----------


## tfor

> i dasz uciąć se fajfusa że żadnej dziurki nie zostawisz? i że będzie tak szczelnie ?


jak uzyje taśmy samorozprężnej to se da uciąc  :Smile:

----------


## panfotograf

> (klejenie na placki) Nie ma to absolutnie żadnego wpływu na parametry izolacyjne


Przy plackach powietrze może krążyć między styropianem a ścianą, co pogarsza skuteczność ocieplenia. Pewnie różnica jest nieznaczna, ale ja kazałem robić na warkocz (mimo iż wychodzi więcej kleju)

----------


## jar.os

> jak uzyje taśmy samorozprężnej to se da uciąc


a no to super

----------


## michal_mlody

Koledzy nie chodzi tu o moje doświadczenie. jestem dość młody ale doświadczenia trochę mam. Ale to nie ważne.
Chciałem przy okazji wywołać dyskusję. Wiem, że klejenie po obwodzie jest słuszną metodą pod pewnymi warunkami. 
Jest też obowiązkowe pod względem warunków P.poż. 
Klawiszowanie płyt jakoś do mnie nie przemawia, no chyba że ktoś klei na kilku plackach.
Jeżeli ktoś ma spore doświadczenie w tej dziedzinie na pewno nie będzie stosował materiałów wątpliwej jakości!
Żeby była jasność nie jestem zwolennikiem klejenia na plackach. Kolega pytał czy to wytrzyma, to napisałem, że wytrzyma. (Pod warunkiem ze jest dobrze przyklejone) A co do pogorszenia właściwości termoizolacyjnych to nie mam takiej wiedzy. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## s9 pat

jak zrobisz poprawnie to i na izolbecie nie odpadnie...chociaz bym nieryzykował :smile:

----------


## jar.os

oj - izolbet - temat rzeka

----------


## michal_mlody

Z mojego doświadczenia wiem, że klejenie na plackach nie jest największym błędem w dociepleniach. Widziałem elewacje, które pękały, odpadały w całości lub częściowo.
Podstawowy błąd to sprawa nośności/przyczepności warstwy do której ma być przyklejony styropian oraz zastosowane materiały.

----------


## s9 pat

sie myje karcherem i ostukuje tynk. pozniej grunt a klejenie na drugi dzien.wtedy jest ok i wiezowce sie trzymaja  :smile:

----------


## SubExecutive

Dokładnie tak. I tak jak wcześniej było pisane, jak się dobrze zrobi to nawet na Izolbecie...

Nie tak dawno prowadziłem dyskusję z pewnym inspektorem i przekazał mi kilka wytycznych odnośnie dociepleń. Ale z tego co wiem jest kilka wersji. Ja jednak będę się trzymał tego, że płyta ma być smarowana klejem po obwodzie i dwa "placki" w środku. Podobno tak ma być...

----------


## s9 pat

dwa to tak standart. ja osobiscie nakazuję brygadom dawac ich więcej. i dajcie się ludzie przekonać, że wychodzi tabniej i lepiej kupic kilka paczek o zbliżonej grubości i niwelować nimi fale na ścianach, niż kleic na ogrommne i cięzki placuchy

----------


## face

> Ja jednak będę się trzymał tego, że płyta ma być smarowana klejem po obwodzie i dwa "placki" w środku. Podobno tak ma być...


po obwodzie ok, ale z malymi przerwami
placki dwa ale nie w srodku tylko w 1/3 i 2/3 dlugosci plyty

----------


## tabaluga39

Styropian na placki podwiewa. Zobaczysz że masz zimne narożniki murów, wszelkie zakończenia murów, załamania o temperaturze o wiele niższej. Nici z takiego ocieplania. Ocieplenie jest dobre jak kurtka na zimę pod warunkiem, ze przylega do ciała. Jak kupisz za dużą kurtkę bez ściągaczy ti i Adidas ci nie pomoże. Nie zapłacić za robotę i wygonić.

----------


## Trociu

To dlaczego nie klei się tak samo jak na przykład kafelki - grzebieniem z grubymi zębami - wtedy min połowa by była przyklejona i nikt by nie mówił o jakiś ruchach powietrza??

----------


## face

poniewaz biorac pod uwage min nierownosci sciany rzedu np 1cm na kondygnacji, nierownosci materialow itp ten grzebien musial by miec ok 1,5-2 cm a zuzycie kleju byloby straszliwe

dlatego klei sie po obwodzie i 2 placki wewn a ruchy powietrza....wg firm prod systemy elewacyjne przy klejeniu po obwodzie powinno sie zostawiac male przerwy wlasnie na te "ruchy" powietrza

----------


## michal_mlody

> ..wg firm prod systemy elewacyjne przy klejeniu po obwodzie powinno sie zostawiac male przerwy wlasnie na te "ruchy" powietrza


Możesz podać jakie to firmy. Albo jakieś linki do zaleceń systemowych danej firmy.

----------


## face

> Możesz podać jakie to firmy. Albo jakieś linki do zaleceń systemowych danej firmy.


nie pamietam, swego czasu przeczytalem zalecenia wiekszosci producentow sytemow dociepleniowych
wiec zostaje szukac... i czytac

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> a szczeliny "wlotowo=wylotowe" doszczelnic niskoprezna pianka pistoletowa po obwodzie budynku.


Choć nie jestem fachowcem od dociepleń, a tylko inwestorem, który musi "sobie radzić", właśnie tak zrobiłem. Zobaczyłem bowiem na poddaszu po odejściu "fachowców" (umiejących kleić styro tylko na placki) szczelinę między styropianem a ścianą i doszedłem do wniosku, że całe ciepło, które przejdzie zimą przez ścianę ujdzie sobie poprzez szczelinę wentylacyjną między wełną a deskowaniem. Wziąłem więc piankę niskoprężną i zatkałem nią te szczeliny pomiędzy styro a ścianą licząc na to, że ciepłe powietrze pod tą pianką (jako lżejsze od zimnego) zostanie.

----------


## s9 pat

Nie robi sie żadnych przerw. plackow tez powinno byc wiecej, w ksiazce Dryvitu sprzed 10 lat zalecają nawet 6 placuszków do 8 w środek. Sam szkoleniowiec sie obecnie zdziwil, że aż tak dużo i wziął sobie knige do analizy :smile:

----------


## face

bo przed 10 laty zalecalina placki same kleic :tongue: 
ciekawe gdzie te 6-8 plackow sie zmiesci na plucie styro posmarowanej po obwodzie,hahahaha,kto teraz ma sciany pionowe i zachowane przekatne?
glupoty pisza Ci co nigdy nie ocieplali :smile:

----------


## s9 pat

dobre dobre :smile:  wrzuce ci skana jak tak ostro atakujesz moją fachowość

----------


## face

mozesz wrzucic te skany
nie atakuje ostro Twojej fachowosci tylko panow ktorzy pisza podreczniki - jak juz ten podrecznik napisze to niech go przeczyta i zgodnie z nim ociepli jakis budynek to glupoty pisac przestanie

----------


## sowa1983

Witam.Czytam ten post i muszę  zamieścić swoje podglądy na ten temat.  Po pierwsze klejenie na placki, a na obwódkę nie ma najmnieszego znaczenia jeśli chodzi o pożar w budynkach jednorodzinnych, wiem bo pracuje w Straży Pożarnej i często spotykam się z sytuacją gdy płomień wychodzi na zewnątrz pomieszczenia i dochodzi wtedy tylko do miejscowego stopienia elewacji(styropian zazwyczaj klejony na placki)  pod wpływem temperatury i płomienia. Miałoby to może znaczenie jeśli chodzi o elewację na budynkach wysokich, wtedy mogłoby dojść do szybszego rozprzestrzeniana się ognia pod wpływem powietrza przemieszczającego się między plackami kleju----ale ja takiego czegoś nie widziałem, choć przy gaszeniu takich pożarów brałem udział.
Po drugie mój wujek ma firmę wykonującą docieplenia w Niemczech i on sobie nie wyobraża klejenie na placki( na 6 ,8 cz 12 jak to niektórzy tu przedstawiają). Jak niemiecki inspektor zobaczył  polską firmę która przykleiła  styropian na placki na domku, to musieli wszystko zrywać i płacić za zniszczony materiał. To samo kolega opowiadał że dzieje na porządniejszych  polskich budowach. JA będę wykonywał docieplenie u siebie i tylko na obwódkę. Jak ktoś tłumaczy że przez placki będzie wychodziła wilgoć i  na zewnątrz to 
uświadomcie ,,fachmena" że drogą usunięcia wilgoci z pomieszczeń jest  dobra wentylacja a nie ściany budynku!! Pozdrawiam

----------


## s9 pat

na wieżowcu dlatego stosuje się od 7 piętra wełne :smile:

----------


## face

> na wieżowcu dlatego stosuje się od 7 piętra wełne


a dlaczego dla tego?

----------


## fighter1983

Zgodnie z Rozporządzeniem Ministra Infrastruktury z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r. w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie [4] § 216 pkt 6. "W budynku, na wysokości powyżej 25 m od poziomu terenu, okładzina elewacyjna i jej zamocowanie mechaniczne, a także izolacja cieplna ściany zewnętrznej, powinny być wykonane z materiałów niepalnych".
Wyjątek stanowią budynki mieszkalne o wysokości do 11 kondygnacji wzniesione przed dniem 1 kwietnia 1995 r. Zgodnie z zapisem w pkt. 7 rozporządzenia [4]. "Dopuszcza się ocieplenie ściany zewnętrznej budynku mieszkalnego, wzniesionego przed dniem 1 kwietnia 1995 r., o wysokości do 11 kondygnacji włącznie, z użyciem samogasnącego polistyrenu spienionego, w sposób zapewniający nierozprzestrzenianie ognia".

Nowowznoszone budynki mogą być izolowane od zewnątrz, zarówno styropianem jak i wełną mineralną, do wysokości 25m. Przy izolowaniu, a także docieplaniu budynków wyższych niż 25 m stosować można obok siebie dwie technologie: w części niższej - do wysokości 25 m - z użyciem styropianu samogasnącego, wyżej z użyciem materiału całkowicie niepalnego.

----------


## s9 pat

lepiej tego nie można było ująć :smile:

----------


## face

rozporzadzenie zna wiekszosc :smile: 
ale czy wiecie dlaczego i skad 25m w rozporzadzeniu?

----------


## fighter1983

oświeć nas o wielki *face*, niech Twoja mądrość spłynie na nas prostych ludzi, niech nasze nieskalane myślą umysły wypełnią się oceanem Twojej wiedzy

----------


## face

> oświeć nas o wielki *face*, niech Twoja mądrość spłynie na nas prostych ludzi, niech nasze nieskalane myślą umysły wypełnią się oceanem Twojej wiedzy


hehe dobre :smile: 
lubicie rozporzadzenia cytowac, trza by jeszcze poczytac
moze Pan strazak Was oswieci :smile:

----------


## s9 pat

ewakuacja? moze ktos to policzyl :smile: dla mnie jeasne jest ze jesli nie bedzie efektu zapalki to bedzie lepiej. ale to jzu od tego madre glowy i przepisy :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> oświeć nas o wielki *face*, niech Twoja mądrość spłynie na nas prostych ludzi, niech nasze nieskalane myślą umysły wypełnią się oceanem Twojej wiedzy



Dobre, dobre  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> rozporzadzenie zna wiekszosc
> ale czy wiecie dlaczego i skad 25m w rozporzadzeniu?


A tak szczerze mówiąc:  ja nie wiem dokładnie o co chodzi tymi 25 metrami :smile: 
ALE PO CO MI TO WIEDZIEĆ? 
No po co? Chyba jako ciekawostkę.
Jest zarządzenie ministra, trzeba się do niego stosować i wszystko.

Podrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

na 100% jest to związane z ppoż. nigdy się nad tym nie zastanawiałem, przydałby się strażak. Tak logicznie: styropian jest samogasnący, ale przy przystawionym źródle ognia płonie, pewnie dlatego w budynkach wielokondygnacyjnych z powodów p.poż należy stosować materiał niepalny - czyli wełne. Wysokość zapewne ma znaczenie z powodu różnicy ciśnień. Ściana - styropian -w zbrojąca to przestrzeń, gdzie paliwem może być styropian wewnątrz i przy takich wysokościach zadziała ta przestrzeń jak komin. Być może dzięki temu tzw "cugowi" styropian staje się już materiałem palnym a nie samogasnącym?  To tak z mojej dedukcji. 
Natomiast jaki sens jest zastanawiać się nad tym? Ktoś zrobił badania, pracował nad tym wiele wiele godzin i takie mamy rozporządzenie. Nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie zrobi odstępstwa od tego wymogu, bo w przypadku gdyby wybuchł pożar i ktoś w wyniku tego zginał (pożaru znaczy się) prokuratura nie będzie roztrząsać czy uzycie styropianu do 27-30m miało wpływ na ilość ofiar śmiertelnych i poparzonych - wniosek będzie taki: nie zastosowano się do zaleceń i osobę za to odpowiedzialną na długie lata oglądać będziemy przez kratkę.
Dlatego pusta dyskusja nic nie wnosząca do wątku wydaje mi się zbędna. Powyżej 25m wełna i koniec

----------


## face

hehe, dobre :smile: 
wniosek taki aby nie cytowac komus rozporzadzen by sie dowartosciowac, komus kto te rozporzadzenia zna i wie z czego one wynikaja :tongue: 
wniosek 2 to nie wciskac ze sie robi jak w ksiazce jakiegos pana co nigdy nawet kielni nie mial, a co dopiero przyklejal plyty styropianowe wedle swej instukcji
pan w instrukcji nie wzial pod uwage pionow scian na budowie a jedynie odchylki normowe

pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

osobiście - nie muszę się dowartościowywać cytując rozporządzenia, od dowartościowywania mnie są klienci oraz firmy współpracujące które za wykonywane przeze mnie usługi dowody wdzięczności i dowartościowania okazują poprzez przelewy na rachunek bankowy. W zupełności mi ta forma dowartościowania wystarcza.
A wracając do tematu: skoro tak doskonale wiesz z czego wynika to rozporządzenie: podziel się swoja wiedzą, osobiście bardzo jestem ciekaw, bo jak wspomniałem - nigdy nie zagłębiałem się w ten temat, pewne rzeczy zaakceptowałem takimi jakimi są, ale skoro masz wiedzę na ten temat - z przyjemnością czegoś się nauczę.

----------


## michal_mlody

> rozporzadzenie zna wiekszosc
> ale czy wiecie dlaczego i skad 25m w rozporzadzeniu?


wydaje mi się, że chodzi o długość drabin strażackich albo zasięgu sikawek  :smile:

----------


## face

> wydaje mi się, że chodzi o długość drabin strażackich albo zasięgu sikawek


blisko :smile: uczcie sie od kolegi :smile:

----------


## face

> pewne rzeczy zaakceptowałem takimi jakimi są, ale skoro masz wiedzę na ten temat - z przyjemnością czegoś się nauczę.


nigdy nie negowalem Twej wiedzy
takowe podejscie mam i ja :smile: 
cale zycie sie uczyl bede a na koniec zemre niedouczony niestety :tongue:

----------


## face

> Wysokość zapewne ma znaczenie z powodu różnicy ciśnień. Ściana - styropian -w zbrojąca to przestrzeń, gdzie paliwem może być styropian wewnątrz i przy takich wysokościach zadziała ta przestrzeń jak komin. Być może dzięki temu tzw "cugowi" styropian staje się już materiałem palnym a nie samogasnącym?  To tak z mojej dedukcji. 
> Natomiast jaki sens jest zastanawiać się nad tym? Ktoś zrobił badania, pracował nad tym wiele wiele godzin i takie mamy rozporządzenie. Nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie zrobi odstępstwa od tego wymogu, bo w przypadku gdyby wybuchł pożar i ktoś w wyniku tego zginał (pożaru znaczy się) prokuratura nie będzie roztrząsać czy uzycie


bardzo dobry tok myslenia, plus




> wydaje mi się, że chodzi o długość drabin strażackich albo zasięgu sikawek


plus cisnienie dystrybucyjne w hydrantach i sieciach wodociagowych, plus jeszcze inne przeslanki

daja sytuacje w ktorej pozaru nie da sie opanowac i stad wnioski ktorego wynikiem jest rozporzadzenie

----------


## tazuj

>>uświadomcie ,,fachmena" że drogą usunięcia wilgoci z pomieszczeń jest  dobra wentylacja a nie ściany budynku!! Pozdrawiam[/QUOTE]
Ja natomiast jestem za tym by kleić na placki tak tez sobie ociepliłem swoj dom, wilgoć pod elewacją moze znajeźć się z róznych powodów, brak szczeliny dylatacyjnej może sprzyja zawilgoceniu ściany jak i styropianu, bezmożliwości osuszenia. Ze ścian chcąc niechcąc wychodzi wilgoć a styropian stanowi barierę. Kejenie na placki pryzpomina uchodzenie ciepła z kurtki zimą.  Jak się spocisz to bedzie chłodniej niż przy stratach ciepła które są zawsze.  Dla przykładu zobaczcie sobie domy szkieletowe tam bez dylatacji nie można . Ważne by zamknąc na dole powietrze przy cokole by nie wytwarzał się ciąg wznoszący ciepłe powietrze np pianką
http://www.szkielet.pl/drukuj.php?art=technic&id=138

----------


## marynata

> Ze ścian chcąc niechcąc wychodzi wilgoć a styropian stanowi barierę


Ale styropian jest tylko z jednej strony,więc ewentualna wilgoć wchodzi raczej do domu,a tam już mamy wentylację  :Confused:  "Oddychające" ściany to chyba ratunek dla domów słabo wentylowanych.

----------


## F***T

Witam
Pozwolicie, że dorzucę parę słów od siebie. Otóż, zgadzam się, że montowanie płyt na same placki w stosunku do metody obwodowo-punktowej nie będzie miało zbyt dużego wpływu na pogorszenie się parametrów cieplno-wilgotnościowych przegród i całego budynku. Jedynym problemem będzie więc tutaj trwałość tak zamocowanego docieplenia oraz efekt, o którym już wspomniał jeden z forumowiczów odkształcenie się krawędzi poszczególnych płyt styropianowych, co może skutkować widoczną siatką poszczególnych płyt lub nawet prostoliniowymi pęknięciami na skutek  naprężeń termicznych nagrzewającej się warstwy zbrojonej. Dla trwałości docieplenia Istotne więc będzie tutaj ile faktycznie zostało nałożone na płyty kleju i czy kołki, zostały prawidłowo zamontowane. Chodzi mi tutaj o odpowiednią głębokość zakotwienia oraz umieszczenia łącznika w miejscu w którym znajduje się klej. Myślę, że warto wykonać odkrywkę i sprawdzić jak wygląda pod spodem.

----------


## edde

A ja na podstawie doświadczeń własnych nieco podważyłbym tezę kolegi, iż same placki nie mają wpływu na parametry termoizolacyjne: miałem/mam nieco skopaną elewację i same placki, w pewnych warunkach atmosferycznych charakterystycznych dla okresu jesień/zima/wiosna (różnice temp., wilgotności, przymrozek, szron/szadź) na połaciach dachu bardzo pięknie ujawniał się obrys murłat i ścian szczytowych. Szarpnąłem się więc w końcu na misterną robotę zamknięcia szczelin u góry po obrysie dachu i u dołu na styku izolacji domu z izolacją cokołu, i od tego czasu rozmarzniętych pasów na blachodachówce nie widzę, jakiego rzedu to były straty - nie wiem, moze duże, może małe, ale ile mi nerwów napsuły gdy na dach patrzyłem wiem tylko ja  :wink:

----------

